# Barudan Slipping on startup



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a fairly new Barudan embroidery machine. I have been doing embroidery for over 17 years. I was used to my Brother machines but one went down and replaced it with the Barudan.
The machine has been running great, but lately when it starts to stitch the bobbin is not picked up. This is getting more and more frequent. The top thread is plenty long enough to catch the bobbin, so I'm not really sure what I need to do to fix it.
Any ideas?

Also one other quick question...I happened to input a color wrong in a design. Luckily I caught the mistake before it sewed. I went in and changed the color, however the machine doesn' recognize the color change. How do I tell it to go to the correct color and when starts to sew again?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it doing that on all needles? Make sure the pretensioner is not too tight or full of lint. After a trim, the thread is supposed to play in from above while the take up spring relaxes. If the tensioners are too tight then it will pull up from below and give you the same results as a short trim tail.

If it is doing it on all needles and the bobbin tail after a trim is long enough, try increasing the inching count so that it takes a few more slow stitches when starting. Not sure on a Barudun how to do that but it is likely in one of the machine setup options. You can accomplish the same thing in most digitizing software by increasing the tie in stitch count.


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

The tails on the upper threads are nice and long. It's the bobbin tail that is not long enough.....so the thread tries to catch it but it can't. 
I'll have to look through the manual and see if I can figure out how to increase the bobbin length. I know it's in the MC list but not sure which one.....It doesn't really say which one it is reading through all of the functions.


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hook timing?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like the picker arm needs an adjustment.


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

made a call into tech.....talked to Bob....great guy.
He told me to take needle plate off and check for debris holding the knife up. Didn't really see anything obstructing the knife...but did have lint debris under the thread arm. So cleaned it out really good. Still had one bobbin slip while running a tension test.
Tension test came out perfect...nothing to fix there.
Not sure if I fixed the issue.....gonna have to wait and see how it does when doing a client order.


----------

